# Is this because of period, ibs or other?



## sjg333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi, I want to start off with apologizing as I might go into detail here which could be rather unpleasant, so sorry for the info.....

My ibs has been bad all week, I've had a lot of stress and anxiety which hasn't helped things. Tonight I actually felt really good for a change, I was just laid watching tv waiting to fall asleep when I suddenly got a cramp, went to the loo and had d ! I also have emetophobia (fear of vomiting) so my d always scares me incase v follows even though I've had ibs for over 10 years now! Anyway, after a few mins I went back to the loo and came on my period so I figured the d was related to that, it's not uncommon with my tummy.

However a few mins after THAT I went back to the loo and had very watery d! I had no cramping beforehand, just a feeling of needing to go... And it's really odd. I very rarely get watery d, usually it is just very very lose, even with my period. I've googled it and read a few cases of it but the posts I've read are women who have it monthly, not just a one off! I'm so scared!!


----------



## jenibluebell (Jan 10, 2012)

hi hun 
first of all wanted to send hugs! second of all what you wrote could be me!! sounds similar to what im experiencing
ive had severe ibs issues the last year and always been ibs-c. but since january all of a sudddn, during my period ive had a random bout of D! the first time it happened like you i was worried it was a bug. but it wasnt and i got the ibs gripes etc. it also seemed to affect my period and make it lighter. its weird. im having some gynae issues aswell my consultant said it can all be linked like that
it sounds like hormonal related ibs to me hun xxx


----------

